# players displaying wrong video length



## blondjeanie2 (Apr 13, 2006)

i've just started having a problem with videos showing the wrong time length in all my players. like a 2 hour movie will display as only being 17 minutes long. the progress slider will reach the end and the movie or video will contunue playing. this happens in divx, winamp and wmp.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

A quick Google search for video wrong length suggests that you have a very common problem (about 2,960,000 pages found). The causes and possible cures seem to depend on the format of the video file and how it was created or converted from another format.

Can you provide a few more details about the video files? I still may not be able to provide a cure for the problem but the information may help someone else here to come up with a solution.


----------



## blondjeanie2 (Apr 13, 2006)

hi. yes i tried searching google but most problems i found were people creating their own videos. a video i downloaded weeks ago and was displaying the correct time then now displays the wrong time length. i just tried an .avi file and that displayed the correct length. so im having this problem with downloaded .mpg files.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We can't help you with illegal movie downloads here. Please read the TSG Rules.


----------



## blondjeanie2 (Apr 13, 2006)

i use a paid service to download movies. nothing illegal here. this problem is with all videos not just movies.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about pointing us to a site with a video that exhibits the issue?


----------



## blondjeanie2 (Apr 13, 2006)

here's the site i use http://www.butterflydownloadnetwork.com/?hop=offer229 . i've just started having this problem with videos that have been on my computer for over a month now. they worked fine before.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that your paid membership in Butterfly Download Network only makes it easier for you to find and use P2P networks for downloading copyrighted movies and TV shows. Still 100% illegal as far as I can tell.

From:
http://www.butterflydownloadnetwork.com/terms.html

ACCEPTANCE OF TERMS OF USE / AND LEGAL INFORMATION
*
Copyright Infringement*
Some files contained on these networks are copyrighted works, like popular games, movies, music, and software. P2P software makes it possible to upload and download copyrighted material from the Internet without proper authorization, but that can violate copyright laws and subject you to criminal and civil penalties. Click here for information on how to minimize copyright infringement using p2p applications. For all others, please consult the user guide provided with the application.​
That page also warns about getting spyware and viruses using P2P applications


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As I previously said, we don't help with illegal downloads. You have not paid for any of the movies you download by subscribing to Butterfly.

I think we'll just close this one...


----------

